# Elizabethan collars and crate?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Has he tried licking the inscission? Hank didn't need to wear one.


----------



## MurrayPup (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yes - he won't stop trying to lick the incision! I took him out to potty without the cone twice tonight and all he did was go for the incision. He fits in the crate with the cone so at this point I guess that's the best place he can be b/c we just put up a new wall and have too many "goodies" (i.e. drywall tape, wires) lying around. He's not happy but we haven't puppy proofed the kitchen (there's nothing in sight he can get into but that's doesn't mean he'll find something!) and we have the A/C on so he's not hot (it's over 90 here in MA). I just hope I'm doing the right thing!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Have you thought about using an X-pen instead of the crate? At least he'd have some room to stretch. I'd worry about him getting stuck in an awkward position with an e-collar in a crate. Most dogs won't need to wear the e-collar for the full two weeks as long as the incision doesn't get infected. Good luck!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Getting in here late, but you might look into the blowup collars or gel collars you can find on line. My boys didn't bother with their incission at all (lucky) after the 1st day so we didn't need to use the "collar of shame". I hope by now he is not going after his stitches and can be cone free.


----------

